# Buck lure, Opinions wanted



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Just wanted opinions on this, I have only tried it a few times the last time was a few years ago and I used Wildlife research Golden Estrus and had 1 buck come in before daylight and walk in circles around it and another buck came in to about 50 yards and just stood there. All the does seemed very nervous walking stiff legged and a lot of head bobbing up and down. Thanks


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Im glad you brought this up i was fixing to write an article about this


here is my 2 cents ...

I used tinks 69 for years and always had some young bucks sniffing around

this past monday i put out some scent bombs with tinks 69 gel, and the 4 doe that walked by me everyday for a month walked by and raised their flags at the tinks ...

they didnt run or panic , they simply and quietly raised their tails and wandered off their usual path

so i decided maybe the tinks , whether it be that particular bottle or batch or whatever may be hurting my hunt

Then I read another thread here on OGF where another guy had tinks spook his deer

well tuesday I went to dicks sporting goods for some more buck lure and as you would imagine they were all wiped out except for some stuff called "milligans "the rut stuff" doe in heat buck lure 

$10 for a huge 4 oz bottle

the package said to pour it on a scrape and walk to your stand dragging your scent

I was leary on spoiling my hot scrape with some poison swill , so i did a google for "milligans buck lure"

I found out that milligan , was a trapper in the 70's and was very good at his job of catching the most spooky animals like coyotes and such , he used the animals he captured to extract real scent with no chemical preservatives

his scents worked , seems trappers take their scents really serious 

after reading about this line of scents , I went to my favorite scrape wensday and poured in 2 capfuls like the bottle said , and poured some more on my rubber boots and walked to my stand , later that evening , the same doe who busted me with tinks walked out and hit my trail , when the mature doe found it her tail flicked and she followed the trail right to the scrape where she pee'd ... 

Im not saying milligans attracted her or is super potion , im saying that the doe were comfortable around this scent, and its very pungent like MUSK , the bottle states it has "miricle musk" added

its unlike any other scent I ever smelled and because it smelled different i was scared to try it

Im glad I did because it made the deer calm and they came right in

you cant visit a web site or place a phone order , seems the old trapper still uses a mail order catalog , until he met the people at dicks sporting goods we would have never known about it because the company is in New Mexico


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I went to Walmart 2 weeks ago to get Tinks 69 but they were all out. All they had was Golden Estrus so I bought it. I've been to scared to try it Tomorrow will be the test. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

i bought some of that to it does not smell that bad , it smells more real than tinks to me , not that i know when fresh deer in heat smells like

next year i may take a different approach to the rut and get away from the tinks all together, just get in an area that holds a high concentration of doe's and let them add the real estrous to the trails & scrapes , perhaps i will use a cover scent such as the one i posted above but im starting to think tinks 69 works better on the hunters than it does on mature bucks 

I think that once small time tinks went big time and started selling mainstream , cost cutting efforts or something changed the quality of the scent..

I had a bad experience with it and i no longer trust it...

1 thing you can trust is a deers nose

think about it .. every year the leaves fall and the woods starts to reek like human and the deer are getting bumped all over the woods by hunters with treestands and manufactured "estrous" surly curious deer will check it out any scent ... but smart ones , usually mature most likely know better

I give you an example , trails end 307 , the worlds greatest buck lure?

I bought some and it smelled like black licorice candy , yet deer check it out

am i going to trophy hunt over black licorice ? no

if you see deer flag tinks , how many didnt you see because of it?


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Tried this this year cause it was at walmart... worthless... one spike followed it in and all the does that passed it became very nervous. I usally have used code blue and have had a few nice bucks follow it in... but the price has really gone up... plus it is in a spray bottle... which conserves it better and is idea for scrap application.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Understand that most deer scents are designed to attract bucks. Most does want nothing to do with those scents because they don't want the bucks harrasing them. A "hot" doe is bad news to a doe not in estrous because every buck in town is hunting her down. So they will shy away from this doe. As far as the Tink's I think it is terrible. It will scare and alarm most deer in my opinion. My opinion is that most scents are detrimental to your hunt and a waste of money. Nothing that I know of out there works like the real thing"a hot doe". If someone can duplicate that smell in a bottle than it would be too easy and probably banned. The best scent is probably "no scent" but if you have confidence in a product than stay with it.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

To save a bunch of money on these expensive scent products...put a few cotton balls in the little round 35mm film canisters and soak them with your scent product.Just open them and place them around your stand location.
You can put them on the ground or hand a few on tree branches.
After hunting..just pick them up and put the lid back on.
That stuff is way too expensive to just pour on the ground.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

For what it is worth. I have seen bucks follow my tink 69 drop for drop across a field over 200 yards of it. I have seen does become cautious because of it. I have used wildlife research and seen bucks walk right past it without even phasing them. I have had bucks appear out of nowhere while cutting limbs off. I have never had luck grunting to change a bucks direction. I have never been what I would call successful using the bleat can but have had response to it. I have shot bucks while having a smoke. I think preparation and stand placement in relation to your normal wind direction along with a highly used trail and the rest will take care of itself. I am sure alot of the items out there are gimmicks and making someone boatloads of cash. Camo is big money and I have yet to see hunter orange effect anything. Noise and movement are key. You can spend money on all the other items but if you can't sit/stand still its all for not.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i couldnt agree with you more.







Noise and movement are key. You can spend money on all the other items but if you can't sit/stand still its all for not.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I placed tink 69 in a sent bomb ten yards from my stand. It was winding and rain. I called it a day about 3pm. As i was walking thru the cornfield i felt something looking at me but just kept walking, i got back to the farm and lord behold a nice 8 point was watching me from the field. my cousin and i work looking at him thru the bi knocks. he then ran cown the hill to my sent bomb knocked it off the limb and ran like hell.. funny thing was my cousin seen the same buck ( so we think)on another farm a mile away. so either he ran a mile to that scent or just happen to bump into it, anyhow i have never seen a buck do that, i have also seen a small young buck run circles around a drop of tink 69, circles!!! like he was trying to make himself dizzy!!!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll agree with the no-scent is your best option theory. During the tail of last week I saw 9 different bucks and I had Black Widow out each time they passed by me...NONE of them cared on BIT about it...and I know over 1/2 of them were downwind of it when they passed by. Scents are overrated and too costly. I have had deer come into "the black licorice" Trails End 307...but I feel it more out of curiosity than anything. 

About the grunting...I told my dad last week that I was pitching all the grunt tubes, bleat cans, and rattle bags because they are worthless......till Sunday when I turned a 140 class buck on a dime. He came to within 38 yards of me and never offered a shot.....he was looking for the buck that made the noise...when it was not to be seen...he decided not to mess with it and be on his way.


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Over the past few years I have tried a few hot doe attractants. I have used tinks 69, code blue, and Jackies. Jackies has been the far superior product for me. The used to sell it at Gander but this year they didnt have the hot doe so I ordered it directly from them. It has not scared any bucks or does for me. With the does it does seem to spark curiosity and bucks have gone right up to it. It has worked well in pre rut and rut


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Keep your grunt tubes and estrous bleats. THEY WORK! Understand that they don't work EVERYTIME. If it works just one time to bring that buck of a lifetime within range for a shot it was worth it. I have grunted in many of bucks this year but they just have not been what I'm looking for. I have also grunted and they could have cared less. Just another tool when all else fails.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes I totally agree that if you had a scent that smelled exactly like a hot doe it wouldn't be safe to get out of your truck,I really strive to be as odor free as possible, trying to have the wind in my favor and don;t hunt the same area for several days. Thanks to ever one that responded


----------

